# Upgraded Center section



## Goat Head (Jun 23, 2012)

So Iam thinking about replacing the center section in my diff. I have looked at the kaaz and the eaton. Is there anyone on here that has any experience with either of these and know whether or not they are any good. Or are there any other ones that I have not yet found? Thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

No personal experience altho I've seen a lot of posts on both. People seem to like the Kaaz but it has it's break-in thing and other fussings. The Eaton has lots of things to like about it. I have heard of a couple breaking (I guess as well as Kazz) but they overall seem to be doing fine. They are rated in the 500 HP range but I wouldn't let that scare me. Our stock back end I believe is rated around 300. The mechanical rather than clutch action of the Eaton means no friction modifiers or anything like that and I guess they really make the back end track well under hard launch. The Harrop model of it is even better and more heavy duty but it costs a lot more too.


----------



## Goat Head (Jun 23, 2012)

Awesome. Thanks for the help. I will have to see what happens with my original one then go from there. Its making a lot of noise when its warm and going around corners. I've serviced the diff and added the FM but its didnt seem to help


----------

